# ماكينة تخريم وقطع كمر



## سامي لاشين (27 يناير 2008)

برجاء الافادة عن ماكينة vernet -behringer fb 1215


----------



## Sameh Ezzat (29 يناير 2008)

هذة ماكينة المانى تعمل ببرنامج bocad ويمكن إيجاد بنامج اخر متوافق معها وإن كان هناك مشاكل 
راسلنى 
بالتوفيق


----------



## سامي لاشين (3 فبراير 2008)

*الاخ سامح عزت*

شكرا ي أخ سامح علي ردك ويا ريت ترسل لي عنوان ال***** الخاص بك لاني لم أستطع إرسال لرسالة لك وأنا ال***** الخاص بي monsam_helwan*********** مع العلم أني مهندس ميكانيكا برجاء الرد وإرسال ال***** الخاص بك لتبادل المعلومات


----------



## حسام970 (31 يوليو 2011)

sameh ezzat قال:


> هذة ماكينة المانى تعمل ببرنامج bocad ويمكن إيجاد بنامج اخر متوافق معها وإن كان هناك مشاكل
> راسلنى
> بالتوفيق



برجاء ارسال معلومات أكثر


----------

